# Can't stand the wait!



## Jazzyj (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm really hating the not knowing stage. I'm fairly certain I know when I ovulated and I am now 9-10 dpo. I've had a metallic taste in my mouth for the last 3 days and the night before last I woke around 3.30am and was feeling queasy. I have slightly sore (.)(.) but only as much as I would have prior to AF. It's the metallic taste that really makes me hope I will get a bfp, however I got some of those ultra sensitive tests from the internet and seem to have become addicted - and they have all been negative. I have also had a cold, so I wander if that caused the metallic taste but that has never happened before. 

When I was pg before (2 mc's and my dd) I always had tingly (.)(.) which I don't have this time. However I've never had a metallic mouth before. 

I feel different but I also know how my body can play tricks on me. My partner can't understand why I just can't wait until next Wednesday to find out, but the not knowing is really hard to deal with. I am thinking it is probably too early to test but on the other hand, according to google the 10miu tests can pick up hcg from a week before. So I sway from thinking I am to I'm not. 

What confuses me is that if I am having symptoms then why can't the tests pick up the hcg? Do you think it's possible that I am just testing too early and the tests aren't as sensitive as they say they are? 

Thanks for listening - my partner I think is just completely bewildered by my need to know one way or the other!


----------



## Jazzyj (Aug 27, 2013)

Bfn this morning. Don't feel like I am pg now all symptoms just feel like af, so its probably all over. Partner just says don't worry we will try next month, he doesn't realise or  understand the upset every month that I feel.


----------



## Jazzyj (Aug 27, 2013)

I feel more lonely than ever now. None of my friends understand and I came here to this site because I thought there would be people that understood. I guess I should just rely on myself and not the kindness of strangers. I just wanted one person to tell me that they knew how I feel or to keep plodding on - anything. I know I am new to this site but I thought someone might offer me a word of support. 

Not that anyone cares, but I think I was on my way to being pregnant but the egg hasn't implanted. I feel devastated. I feel like I have lost another baby and there is no-one I can talk to that doesn't think I am being ridiculous or that will understand.


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic) (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry that your message hasn't been responded to. I must confess I don't usually come on to the trying naturally threads but I'm still sorry.

I'm sorry it's another bfn for you this month, how long have you been TTC?

It took me 7 yrs to get pregnant the first time and the baby was ectopic so that was devastating for us. I got pregnant again soon after and I had a miscarriage. I'm now 26 weeks pregnant again with a little baby boy and by the time the baby is born I will have been TTC for 9 yrs.

All I can say is don't give up. Keep going and keep yourself busy with other hobbies and activities in the meanttime. It will drive you crazy otherwise and you need to be calm and stress free to be able to get pregnant. If you have been TTC for over a year go to the doctor so they can start tests. They'll test you to see if you ovulate (I wasn't ovulating) and once they know that it's much easier to get medical help.

This site has been a godsend for me through the bad times. I started a diary on here to write down how I was feeling and I think it helps me alot.

I'm so sorry you are not where you want to be right now but don't give up. Us ladies are strong and we will get our much wanted babies one day.  

Good luck xxx


----------



## Jazzyj (Aug 27, 2013)

Thank you. 

The first time round I was trying to conceive for 6 years. I had two mmc's and was very lucky to have a daughter who is now 4. That was with my ex husband in a very unhappy and unhealthy marriage. I am now with a new partner and we have been trying for 6 months. 

I have endo and a balanced translocation. Part of me feels I can't go through this anymore but my partner was sobbing two nights ago about the thought of not having a biological child. I've always been honest about my fertility problems and the thought that I may have destroyed his dreams devastates me. I will keep going, I know I feel like I can't now but in a few days I will be ready to try again. the 6 years ttc were awful and it feels so daunting to be doing it again.


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic) (Mar 10, 2012)

It is a very daunting process especially as we both know that having a BFP doesn't ness mean a baby is coming. It's so hard just getting the BFP to start with! 

Has your doc said why they won't refer you for tests or treatment now? If they know you have endo and a bal translocation then they surely should help you sooner than the recommended guidelines. Especially if you have had more than one loss in the past. 

After my second loss I begged and begged for recurrent miscarriage testing and they finally caved in and referred me to the recurrent miscarriage clinic. That helped me alot as I was then diagnosed with insulin resistance (pre diabetes) apparently too much insulin can cause miscarriages and also a thyroid issue which can also cause miscarriages. I was then put on thyroxin and metformin and the fertility consultant told me that metformin had shown in studies that it was good for preventing miscarriages. I truly believe that because of this medication I haven't miscarried this baby.

Go back to the doc and beg. Ask when you will be referred so at least you have a date in sight. It made me feel better just knowing that I was doing something to help the situation. 

Good luck xxx


----------

